
Rust-Style Futures in C - axelf4
https://axelf4.github.io/2020/08/24/rust-style-futures-in-c.html
======
dvaun
This was well laid-out and accessible (as someone who doesn't program in C
often). I also appreciate the concluding link to a paper about _Algebraic
Effects_ which I hadn't known about before today.

If you do end up making another post which dives into implementing AE I'd love
to read it. Thanks for the read!

